
Ask HN: So, how's the Area 51 raid going? - znpy
As an european, I am genuinely curious.<p>How is it going ?
======
krapp
You mean the Great Weeaboo Culling of 2019?

edit: apparently, about 75 people have shown up, a couple of people have been
arrested for trespassing and public urination, and your memeable moment is the
guy who Naruto-ran behind a reporter[0].

[0][https://twitter.com/i/status/1175082270807314432](https://twitter.com/i/status/1175082270807314432)

------
maxharris
I have no idea. Mockery in full swing. I think this might be a deliberate
attempt to distract people from the actual news (Anderson Cooper on CNN,
telling us that the US Navy says the UAP videos are genuine):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ZJQ4I7_3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ZJQ4I7_3M)

------
joezydeco
Go ask Reddit. They seem to be tracking this, or making fun of it. Maybe both.
I don't know anymore.

------
gageroderick02
Is there any update on the raid today?

